# VIDEO: How Fast Can You Shoot a Shotgun?



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

In the words of that wise man, Rick Bobby, "I want to go fast!"

When you feel the need, the need for speed, how fast can you get rounds through a shotgun? Well, in the case of the Benelli M4, pretty darn fast, as this video demonstrates.

Yes, yes, speed is fine, accuracy is final, but sometimes you just have to cut loose a bit and let the lead fly.

What shotgun are you able to shoot most quickly?

*VIDEO LINK HERE.*

_Disclaimer: Yes, I know I was not wearing eye pro, shame on me. Totally forgot to put them on. Bad, very bad.
_
..

.


----------

